

Ask HN: Where would one go to get professional tech career advice? - allsystemsgo

Many "coaches" or career counselors don't have the technical knowledge to offer accurate career feedback. I would be really interested in employing a career coach to help me get to where I want to be.
======
salimmadjd
First you should ask yourself why is it you want to be in the tech industry?
Second you should be self aware and better understand what you really enjoy
doing and if there is something you have natural knack for.

Most successful people in tech didn't come up with a career plan and path-and
as trite as it sounds-they just did what they loved doing.

Lastly, tech career could mean anything, from hardware to software to product
management, etc. and each have a slight different trajectory to them.

~~~
allsystemsgo
I'm an IT auditor. Looking at what my career path could look like. I'm
particularly interested in product management.

